

Show HN: We collect atmosphere data from Android phones - cryptoz
http://pndv.cumulonimbus.ca/?goHN

======
cryptoz
This page opens on Hurricane Sandy, but you can browse around the whole world.
We're currently working on a small SDK for pressureNET that will allow other
developers to include pressureNET inside their weather apps. We're also about
to release an API let us share our data with weather organizations so that
we'll be better able to improve weather prediction. We keep a blog at
<http://cumulonimbus.ca> if you're interested. Also note that this project is
fully open source!

